# HP: Touchpad and keyboard won't work



## seraphic (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,

I have an HP dv6500 Pavillion laptop and the touchpad and keyboard do not respond when I startup. The keyboard does work in the BIOS, but not when Windows actually starts except for fn + f4 (which causes the screen to flash; for projector use) and fn + f7/f8 (which cause the brightness to go up or down). The touchpad does not work at all including clicking or pushing the touchpad on/off button. Windows loads normally but I cannot do anything with the mouse pointer!

Plugging in an external mouse does nothing, but the mouse lights up. I can still plug in USB devices and the laptop recognizes them, but I cannot manipulate them in anyway. I can even charge my MP3 player!

This problem also persists on Safe Mode, where nothing works. Not even fn + f4/f7/f8. Once again, Safe Mode loads normally.

Your help would be appreciated! At the very least, I'd like to be able to get the data somehow.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So in short, touchpad and keyboard are dead both in Normal Mode and Safe Mode? Also, using external keyboard and usb mouse don't work? Try to boot using a live CD (i.e. linux live CD or BartPE XP). If they work under linux then may be you should try to repair Windows (i.e. Vista startup repair or XP repair install or go back to a previous restore point)... worst case is to do a system restore (install OS from scratch).


----------



## Gebbedo (Apr 10, 2009)

i actually just had this problem, it's still not entirely fixed but i can tell you anyways. The only difference between me and yours was that when i put in a USB mouse it worked but i think the reason that our touchpad and keyboard don't work might be the same. I called HP Tech Support and they told me it is Static Electricity build up that can interfere with the touchpad and keyboard. To clear it you first turn off your laptop and disconnect it from a power source. Then take out the battery. And now you hold your laptop's power button for about a minute. This should clear it up (according to HP). When I first did this, the keyboard worked and the mouse did not. Then they had me start the computer in Safe Mode and it worked then and when i started in Normal mode after that. 

After those steps, my keyboard works fine as you can tell from this post and my mouse works on and off. It works for 5 minutes and then doesn't work for 5 minutes and it'll turn back on and follow that pattern. I stick to the USB now until i can figure out how to fix that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ChristineGarcia (Sep 22, 2010)

I had the same problem with my HP notebook G60-235DX and had to use an external keyboard and mouse. So, I followed these instructions and it worked!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you..................Chris:smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is called a "hard reset" and I am happy to hear that your problem was resolved!


----------

